# Epipedobates Anthonyi is looking thick



## Tw1ster (Jun 13, 2021)

I noticed one of my Epipedobates Anthonyi is looking quite thick. Does someone know whats wrong with him? Is he just fat or can it be someting else?


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

I saw a very useful template that one of our senior members created to use for particular situations just like this. I’m a healthcare provider (for humans), so I’m a strong advocate of this template. In healthcare it’s very very similar to a template called an “SBAR” (situation, background, assessment, recommendations) that is used for patient handoffs .

If you can list some pertinent data like:

When the things started looking weird, usual diet, last feed, viv temps (high/low), humidity, misting schedule, the frog’s confirmed sex, how long you’ve had the frog, pics of the entire viv, your experience with frogs, etc.

That will really help other more experienced members to come to the rescue!

I have never kept frogs, so I’m not really good at troubleshooting these issues.


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

It would be good to know more info, as @solidsnake said above! Just to confirm (it does look more like fat than girth, admittedly), this is a calling male and not a female, right?


----------



## Tw1ster (Jun 13, 2021)

@solidsnake and @Lovelyk 
Diet:
Daily fruit flies and one time a week vitamins

Temperature:
The vivarium temperatures are 24 during the day and 20 during the night

Humidity:
70-80% during the day and 90-100% during the night

Misting schedule:
In the morning and evening 15 seconds

Sex:
Male

I got the frogs for almost a year now. I recently changed their vivarium, due to a leakage in the misting system...


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Fruit flies should be dusted every single feeding with a high quality supplement such as "Repashy calcium plus"


----------



## Dendrobation (Jan 2, 2022)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Fruit flies should be dusted every single feeding with a high quality supplement such as "Repashy calcium plus"


 Could malnutrition from lack of dusting present as such you think?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

solidsnake said:


> I saw a very useful template that one of our senior members created to use for particular situations just like this.


Yep, it is at the top of this very section.









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------

